# [SOLVED] Where to unzip drivers?



## Default08 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello, Im having problems with my wireless adapter (its a gigabyte GN-WP01GS) It is having slow unreliable signal and download speed problems. Am I installing the drivers right? it came in a .rar file containing a few .bins files, and a .cat .sys and .inf (attached pic of screenshot of rar file just in case it helps)


so i extracting them to windows/system32/drivers... is this correct, gigabytes website was absolutely no help! 

Thank you very much for your help in advance!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where to unzip drivers?*

Hi,

This driver does not have a setup.exe file so you will have to install the driver manually.

Make a new folder in MY Documents and name it WLAN
Extract (Unzip) the driver to MY Documents\WLAN

This driver needs to be manually installed through the Device Manager (no setup.exe file)

To install the driver manually:
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on your wireless Lan driver>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to (MY Documents\WLAN).
XP should install the driver.

Bill


----------



## Default08 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Where to unzip drivers?*

Thank you bill!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where to unzip drivers?*

Did you get the driver installed OK?
Bill


----------



## Default08 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Where to unzip drivers?*

Yes it did. I appreciate the help greatly!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where to unzip drivers?*

Hi,
Anytime, thats what were here for.
Glad to hear it worked out for you.
Thanks for letting us know.

Bill


----------

